# Moved and now what??



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

I recently moved to another state to join a new company. The compensation is really good so I did not hesitate to make a huge move career wise. Just a few days ago, I noticed that all of us working cannot seem to break the ice. It makes me worry a little. I believe that working requires a good working relationship among its people. Your thoughts?


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

How long have you been there?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Start with simple things like good morning, have a nice weekend, how was your weekend.

Just remember not all people at work like to talk about their home life at work some people like to keep it private.

It also depends on your job. Some people or occupation are more social than others.

Also depends on if you replaced someone at the company that can cause issues too.


----------

